# ONE left



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just curious if anyone on here was interested in APBT pup. We just have one left, she is a fun little girl. We kept two of them ourselves. Mainly interested in her going to a GOOD home. I have turned down several other buyers due to this.

She was originally sold but the buyer fell on a bad situation finacially and was not able to pick her up. She is ADBA, UKC, NKC registered. Littermate to 
3P's pups.

Pm if interested.

Born Feb 6th. Female, all shots and worming done. Should be about 50-55lbs


























Parents

REBEL

















Gracie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Andy is she ever a cutie!!!! Oh how I wish I could have another one. I hope you find her a great home.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Absoutely adorabull! The colors on the pups came out nice, btw!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love her, she's adorable, I would love to have her, but two bitches in the house is almost too much as it is. But, hey, that might be one way to get the girls to get along, give them a common enemy. LOL (Just kidding, I wouldn't do that.) She'll find a great home, I'm sure of it.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:hammer: My wife said "NO!"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Lool Redog!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

How much are you asking?


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

She is absolutely gorgeous! If I were looking for a pup from a breeder, I'd definitely snag her up in a minute!! Kudos to you for not settling for anything less than a stellar home for her.


----------

